# Excision penile lesion(s)



## martnel (Feb 12, 2015)

After adequate general anesthesia, the patient was prepped and draped in usual sterile fashion. I took a needle tip cautery and excised circumferentially around each lesion, and elevated them all and closed the closed the skin edges with 3-0 running chromic. These were sent to pathology separately.

PATH: 
Lesion #1: 2.5x1.6x1.4 cm = condyloma acuminatum
Lesion #2:  1.8x0.9x0.7 cm = squamous cell carcinoma in situ


Question:  should I code these with 2 cpt's (54060 - 078.11 and 11622 - 233.5) or only one - since 54060 says "lesion(S)".  They are not bundled.


----------



## katerina_98 (Feb 12, 2015)

1.  Do you have a prior path that states lesion 2 is cancerous already?


----------



## martnel (Feb 12, 2015)

katerina_98 said:


> 1.  Do you have a prior path that states lesion 2 is cancerous already?



No, the above dx are on current path report for this DOS.


----------

